# What kind of rooster is this?



## utahjd1 (Apr 1, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## utahjd1 (Apr 1, 2014)

crazy guy thinks he's going to pop an egg out haha

Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Pics are not all that great. I was going to say Favorelle but I don't think he has the right comb but I can't tell.


----------



## utahjd1 (Apr 1, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## BroodyBunch (Jun 30, 2014)

Looks a little gamey maybe welsummer. Look into breeds who have rose Combs


----------



## SeriMo (Sep 10, 2014)

Beautiful bird! Looks very much like a Silver Laced Wyandotte. Here is mine. I believe he is 14 or 15 weeks here. Hope this helps some.


----------



## kiweed (Sep 14, 2014)

Slw pretty sure.


----------



## wes8297 (Oct 1, 2014)

My guess is silver laced wyandotte


----------



## matt_kas (Mar 11, 2013)

I agree, SLW

Matt
partridge rock bantam breeder
Www.poultryrocks.com


----------

